
Show HN: Try Facebook's static analyzer Infer online - haches
https://codeboard.io/projects/11587?view=2.1-21.0-22.0
======
haches
We currently terminate Infer after 25 sec of CPU time.

But if anyone is interested in trying it for lager examples, I can recommend
their Docker file:
[https://github.com/facebook/infer/tree/master/docker](https://github.com/facebook/infer/tree/master/docker)

